
C++: The advantages of Seq, and the demerits of std::string const& - ingve
http://denisbider.blogspot.com/2015/11/the-virtues-of-seq-and-demerits-of.html
======
Kristine1975
LLVM implements this as StringRef. It has been proposed for inclusion into the
C++ Standard as string_view: [http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2014/n392...](http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2014/n3921.html)

------
al2o3cr
Interesting to note that the Seq type described is identical in layout and
intent to Rust's "slices".

~~~
arthursilva
It's a very useful thing in Rust so it should be the same in C++, without the
ownership constraints though it'll very unsafe.

